# Paypal refunds!



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Had a refund from Shinearama and Polished Bliss and they have entered the account then paypal have put a hold on them both. The Shinearama one goes back to 14th November. Anyone know what Paypal do these days with refunds? They take the p.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

They hold if for a silly amount of time for no good reason. They did it with £60 of mine, which I needed to repay the guy once the error had been corrected!

****tards of the highest order.


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

I had someone make a payment to me a couple of weeks ago and it came up as on hold (They also sent a message saying not to post the goods until it came off hold). Took about 2 days to come off and then all was good.

Suprised this has happened with a refund from a trader though.


----------

